

Ask HN: What goes into a JavaScript Engine? - kunalb

I've been wondering about what all goes into making a javascript engine—what all concepts are required to understand how engines like v8 or JaegerMonkey work?
======
namank
Its essentially an interpreter built into the browser.

Browers hands the JS to the engine. Engine parses it, checks for syntax
errors, checks for semantic errors, optimizes, generates machine code
(assembly), runs it!

Of course this is only a high level overview, gets more interesting the deeper
you go. There is a video on Chrome/v8 posted on Youtube by Google - check it
out. I'll try to find the link once I'm on a computer.

